

PlayStory - Create and sell your own interactive story. - alecperkins
http://www.playstory.net/

======
alecperkins
The web seems like a perfect medium for doing really interesting choose-your-
own-adventure story interfaces. It's odd that there aren't really any examples
(that I could find) that are more than just links to different pages. I wonder
if it's just because video games, which are in many ways an extension of
choose-your-own-adventure stories, are so dominant. I'm curious to see what
sort of interfaces PlayStory comes up with.

~~~
smacktoward
Failbetter Games (<http://about.failbettergames.com/>), the people who made
the excellent browser-based story game Echo Bazaar/Fallen London, recently
released their toolset ("StoryNexus": <http://www.storynexus.com/>) in open
beta for people to build their own story games with. And while it's a hosted
application, they explicitly disclaim any ownership right to IP you create
using StoryNexus, so you can build worlds there without worrying about
problems taking the setting or characters to other media down the road.

Unfortunately, in my limited experiences with StoryNexus so far I have found
it to be damn near incomprehensible to use. Hopefully they will clean up the
interface and streamline the design process somewhat before calling it 1.0.

~~~
alecperkins
Interesting. Much more game-like than I was picturing. (I had in mind
something like that old Choose Your Own Adventure series.) I guess the line
between interactive story and game is pretty blurry. It's not clear what
PlayStory is. The treatment of the feature list suggests a more story-oriented
approach, less game-like.

~~~
smacktoward
Yeah, if you're interested in this subject you should definitely sign up on
Fallen London and play through it a bit:

<http://fallenlondon.storynexus.com/>

It's a really well-done example of an interactive story game that's both
"story" and "game." Lots of interesting ideas in there.

